# Calvin & Hobbes screensavers!



## May

Just thought I would share these screensavers with all the Calvin & Hobbes fans out there. I found about half of them already made (I stole them from nookboards, oops ) but the others I made myself. Hope you like them!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

I just love Calvin and Hobbes.  When my kids were little, I fabric painted a picture of Hobbes reading a book on shirts for them!


----------



## Thayerphotos

So.... How do I get those off of my computer screen and into my Kindle ?


----------



## May

Here is a good link that explains how to modify your Kindle to use custom screensavers:

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/37424/jailbreak-your-kindle-for-dead-simple-screensaver-customization/


----------



## Labrynth

I love Calvin & Hobbes!  THanks for these.


----------



## spotsmom

Those are great!  Thanks for them, and for the smiles!!


----------



## BMathison

Thanks!  I'll trying importing these into my Kindle.

I love Calvin & Hobbes.  We have all the books -- my daughter kindled (pun intended) her love for reading pouring through those things.

I still get a strip e-mailed to my e-mail every day.  So, I can laugh at least once/day!


----------



## Alice Y. Yeh

Thank you! I absolutely love them =) Oh Calvin...


----------



## Arlene Webb

Thanks for sharing these. You made my afternoon. I taught my son to read with C&H. He'd read one word, I'd take the next. So much more fun than the Dick&Jane stuff I learned with.


----------

